# Mini Review of new Victoria's Secret "Beauty Rush"body line



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 19, 2007)

I just went to V.S and checked this new product line out.
This line was inspired by the Beauty Rush lipglosses with the same metallic silver logos.
There is a body spray that is half an oily mixture for moisture and half fragrance. So this would be good to put on after bathing. It's sort of like a dry oil spray.
It comes in a BIG clear plastic bottle. Everything looks kind of cheesy but I like it!
There is also a body lotion that does the job quite well.
I went into the store with DRY,DRY winter hands and it soothed and moisturized them quite nicely.
There is a sparkly moisturizing body gel and a shimmery body wash too. I did not sample the moisturizing body gel but it has a TON of micro sparkles.

Here are the scents:

Grapefruit Blast:This one is AWESOME.Very bright and energetic smelling.A crisp, sweet grapefruit with a nice touch of tartness.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A Slice of Heaven: This one is supposed to smell like vanilla cake. It is a nice sweet, basic ,vanilla scent.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Appletini: Not my cup of tea,but if you like crisp
sour-y,artificial apple then this is for you! Is allmost the same color as its namesake a little less electric green though.

Grapesicle: This one is AWESOME too. Smells just like a nice cold glass of fizzing grape soda,in perfume version!
I am going back for this one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Passion Fruit Pop: I could not pick this scent up too well,
it seemed like a faint,very light tropical passion fruit.
I need to re-smell this one it was not shouting out at me.

Strawberry Fizz: Over the top artificial strawberry scent with carbonation, the name is spot on. This does smell like a cheap generic strawberry soda. Which is not necessarily bad. It is kinda cute smelling, yet I was kinda disappointed by this one.

In my opinion Grapefruit Blast,Grapesicle,and A Slice of Heaven are the best. A Slice of Heaven is a terrific basic vanilla scent,and the lotion in this one is divine.
Strawberry Fizz is ok. I expected more from that one.

Right now they have a two for 18.00 sale. After tax pretty much 20.00.


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds worth checking out!!  Thanks for the great mini-review!!


----------



## aziza (Feb 24, 2007)

Mmmm...grape soda sounds yummy right about now. I'm going to check them out before work tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 24, 2007)

I saw it yesterday and the moturizing gel is great. It leaves a dew and isnt too glittery.


----------



## choseck (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks!  i am so ready for spring // summer scents.  I'm tired of cold and winter (and all this snow we're getting this weekend.)


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks for the review.. i just  got a coupon for a free beauty rush item and i think i'm gonna pick it up tomorrow in grapefruit blast


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry I just got back here, Yes Grapefruit Blast is the best one IMO.
It's so refreshing and girly without all the florals we get in everything. The only thing I discovered about these is that the sprays have a weak lasting power unfortunately =(.
I have not bought a moisture gel, or the body wash yet so I don't know what those formulas are like.
The regular lotion is nice.
I was looking for the free coupon too but I could not find it anywhere.


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 29, 2007)

Wanted to give you all an updated 'rave' about this!  I bought everything in the Grapefruit Blast scent and I LOVE it!  The only rant I have is about squeezing out the shower gel if it gets 1/2 full or less (I guess I should leave it upside down in the shower then)!
The body gel is different...it is lighter than a cream, but hydrates well in dry spots.  Even though it looks glittery in the jar, don't worry-- you won't end up looking like a disco ball-- you can barely see it once it goes on your body.
My favorite product is the spray.  I use it to 'layer' the fragrance on after I moisturize.  It is a hydraing spray though since you shake it before spraying.
Once I finish everything I plan on getting either the Appletini, Cake, or Grape lines. 
This is a great line of bath products for those of you who want tart, juicy fragrances that are non-musky.  
Thank you EmbalmerBabe for you first review a few months ago...I had to revisit this thread to rave!


----------

